# It was about time



## minicoop1985 (May 2, 2015)

Got me another Nikon F. Welcome the newest addition to my camera collection: Shredder II




Nikon F by longm1985, on Flickr




Nikon F by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## webestang64 (May 2, 2015)

I jealous......that is a nice shooting iron. I miss my old Nikon (stolen from my house) that I've thought about getting another.


----------



## Gary A. (May 2, 2015)

Actually that is a FTn.







My FTn.


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 2, 2015)

It's a mighty fine camera. I got this body for $20 as a parts body (not kidding) and it worked almost perfectly when I got it. Exercised the shutter, but a little gun oil in the mechanism, and bam it fires a perfect 1 second. I missed my old one too much, so I had to get another and couldn't pass this deal up.


----------



## Dave442 (May 2, 2015)

Nice to see that is getting some use.


----------



## tirediron (May 2, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> Actually that is a FTn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, but you should have gone for the much rarer FTW!


----------



## Gary A. (May 2, 2015)

FTW?


----------



## tirediron (May 2, 2015)

A slang way of saying, "F*** the World".


----------



## Gary A. (May 2, 2015)

Something like this ... only different ... 



Spoiler: UTW



http://www.garyayala.com/Events/Occupy-LA/i-CZKbgnV/0/O/_MG_9593.jpg


----------



## snerd (May 2, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> FTW?


I always thought it was For the Win!


----------



## tirediron (May 2, 2015)

snerd said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > FTW?
> ...


That works too.


----------



## Buckster (May 2, 2015)

Count me as another fan of the "F".  Mine's a Photomic, and still working like new.  What a tank!


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 25, 2015)

Soft spot in my heart for the Nikon F. What a camera in its day. I shot a Muhammed Ali title fight in Madison Square Garden with mine and an international wire service nominated me for a Pullet Surprise for one of the shots. I dropped it in 1974 (with the electric motor drive and the battery pack they are heavy birds). I should get it fixed one of these days.


----------

